# Movie time



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie watched Stuart Little this afternoon. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh that's cute! I can't believe they watched it! Neither of my two watch much at all---


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, that's so funny! Ever since we got a 46" we've noticed that Kubrick watches TV a lot more than before. I guess since it's bigger things are more "life sized" for him. :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Do they bark at the TV?*

They look like they are really into it! Wow!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Way too cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ That is adorable! They both look totally entranced. Tori isn't much of a TV watcher, but Shadow would watch every night! Thanks for sharing such darling pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is so very cute. They look like they are so into that movie. Cicero has only watched the TV one time and it was a cowboy movie with lots of horses and we couldn't get him away. I guess he was shocked that "dogs" grew to be that large. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! Dora says she wants to come over and watch it with them but there better be popcorn!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Poornima that is absolutely ADORABLE! Carmen watches cartoons and Tito only gets interested if there are dogs on tv barking or something. 

Such cute pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so cute. Kodi watches tv all the time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima, they look so cute watching TV. McKenna watches just like that only if she sees an animal on TV (real or animated) she barks at it which is annoying. Sedona watches but not up close like that.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Very cute! Dora says she wants to come over and watch it with them but there better be popcorn!


Come on over, op2: it is for Dora. Benji LOVES Trader Joe's popcorn! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how funny. Now we'll have to host popcorn and movie dates for our Havs. MeMe adores buttered popcorn and my Pom will bark like crazy until I serve him some. Only the buttered air popped for him though!

Poornima I love how animated that Lizzie becomes over the baby and family on the screen.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Poornima, they look so cute watching TV. McKenna watches just like that only if she sees an animal on TV (real or animated) she barks at it which is annoying. Sedona watches but not up close like that.


Susan, Benji enjoys watching it and he used to watch really nicely but Lizzie barks at some stuff which she thinks is menacing and now Benji has started to bark too. They do know the animated or real animals even in FF mode! They both don't like people wearing dark hoodies.:suspicious:

I am often preplexed at how they figure out the bad guys and good guys on the screen sometimes. They growl or bark at the bad characters. Benji gets a bit confused and upset if he hears babies crying too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Poornima, that is just too adorable!! I'd be too busy watching the dogs to enjoy the movie! lol GREAT pics!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, that is cute!! 
We paused something the other day, some girl talking. I think Cooper must have thought it was an actual person staring at him through a window or something, lol. Cause he sat there and barked at the T.V. for about 20 mins. I've never seen him even look at it prior to that.


----------

